# Miami B14 meet???



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey guyz! Any of u in the Miami Area? Lets have a lil Meet! I'm planning to maybe make a lil Club called "Nizmonik or Nismonik" (Nismo.....NiZmo......Nizmonik or Nismonik) Preferably B14 Nissans or Nissans in General. Lemme know if u guyz wanna meet or something.......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont know about that name  BUT not a bad idea--where u at in Miami.....


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

yea the names isn't really important but i really wanna get a Nissan Car club around here in Miami. Got any suggestions of a name that has to do with "Nissan"? Well i'm in and out of Miami Lakes but i really live in Downtown Miami. I think i've seen u around in Hialeah.....But anyways got any other Nissan Owners that wanna start a club?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool*

im down... i live in the kendall area though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey like I told white B14 Im in a club--FLAWLESS PERFORMANCE and we're really starting to get more serious about it. BUT im alwayz willing to help any other Nissans.. SO if u guyz want to hook up LETMEKNOW.

IM sure you've probably seen me in Hialeah or Miami lakes--Im even in Kendall some times to see my girl........


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Well thats kool.....Any one know anyone else with a Nissan that wants to Join a Club? Any of you guys know about Bird Road On Thursday nights? Or Any spots that would be good to get as a meeting Area?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool*

i used to go to the races on thursdays at bird every week... da place got heated too often... it got ridiculous. but im down to meet there... just like old times.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think it would be kind of hard to meet at Bird--with all the heat out there. Wut about Towers like on a Fri or Sat..

Yo B4 there were two other B13 in the crew that I know would have been down for a Nissan thing---One wrecked it and the other sold it......SO its just me for now-But I do know another B13,240, and B14 that may be down... Their all trying to get in Flawless NOW.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*where at?*

where exactly is da Towers??? ive never been there b4


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yea i've heard about the towers up in Ft. Lauderdale? I think? Well i'm down for joining Flawless Performance. Do you guys come up with a logo yet? Windshield Banners? Decals? Lemme Know how you guys wanna meet and how to join this Car Club......I'm pretty much down for whateva.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yo Nizmonik we would luv to have an SE-R get down. We right now have a B13 SE-R in the processs of getting in. AND white b14 u should come by too. Its a family type thing uknow everyone is welcome

We have a meeting this Sat. 20. at 9pm We meet at a Publix shopping center across the street from Pembroke Lakes mall in Broward-in the bank parking lot

We have a new South chapter starting up and we're in the process of getting new style stickers done. Just come through and check it out.

If u guys need more details --HOLLA at me...


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yea i'm down to join. I'll have to see what i'm up to on Saturday though. Friday night i was planning to run at Moroso.....They have Midnight Madness on friday night (6pm-2am $15 to Race and $10 to watch) But yea when's your next meeting if i can't make it on Saturday? Actually How long u guys plan to stay out there? I really do wanna come so i'll see whats up with what i'm doin on Saturday night. Lemme know whats up......


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Tower Shoppes is at I-595 and University Drive. Alot of peeps hang out there in the lots.

Kyle


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*S#$%*

MY BOYS BIRTHDAY IS ON DA 20TH AND WE THROWIN HIM A SURPRISE PARTY... SORRY MP2050 BUT I AM DOWN FOR DA NEXT MEETING THOUGH


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Meeting on the 20th--whoever can make it just Holla at me -pm or e-mail to get my cell #

Next meeting on the 3rd...we usually there till 10:30-11

Everyones WELCOME!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'd be interesting in joining a club...but i live about 10 hours from miami


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Are all 'meets' always on Saturdays?

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah every other Sat... Nizmonik came with a WRX friend.. they were kind of late so they missed out on all the other cars and everything but they were real cool....

Next meeting AUg.2


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yea i was kinda late......MY BAD! lol Nah i was coming back from my g/f's house which is down in Cutler Ridge so y'know how long that takes....Yea my Brother inlaw came along too, he drives a WRX w/ Blitz NUR Spec Exhaust, Blitz SUS Intake and TurboXS Blowoff Valve. But yea next time i'll be on time...I PROMISE! lol But yea i'm interested to see how the FLAWLESS decals are gonna come out looking, I'm looking Forward to Join. Maybe by Next meeting i'll have all 5Zigen Copse 5ZR rims on and drop 2" on Sprint Springs. The Towers was pretty thick that night maybe next time we could run a convoy down there.......Anyone know a good and cheap Mechanic that would put on some springs on for me cheap?


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Whats up fellas*

Anyone of you know who might have a trunk lid from a 93-94 SE-R? Im in Carol City


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey Classic I think my boy still has an extra Ill find out....PM to remind me when u c this

Oh and Nizmonik we have been going crazy with these new stickers yo-We've been through three diff. designs to replace the old one. BUT I think we've finally decided on one--IM sure you'll like..

I really liked the look of both cars--so did everyone else I talked too about u guyz. SO def. come thru for the next meeting AIGHT. Ill see if we all ride out to Towers this time. Call me up about the install and Ill let uknow wut u can do...


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Fa-sho i'm ready for tha next meeting...I'll give u a call as soon as i get a hold on some springs ( hopefully soon...Riding at stock height just ain't tha same)Yo u put tha next meeting was on Aug 2. isn't that a Friday Night?? I thought u guyz only meet on Saturdays.....Anywho i'll give u a call soon. I also need a good muffler shop...I'm planning to go Duals so i need someone that could hook me up with a Str8 Pipe Dual Exhaust system. I'mma about to go and check check Caribe mufflers across tha street from Blitz b/c i hear they can do just about anything. Lemme know whas up........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah U right I meant AUG>3...

CALL ME up yo--I have to get my whole spring situation together too...


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

*HEY GUYS*

HEY!
ITS GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE GETTING TOGETHER IN MIAMI. I WILL SEE IF I CAN GO PASS BY ON AUG. 3.. 

MP2050.. I HAVE AROSPEED COILOVERS MAN.. AND I HAVE KYB AGX ADJUSTABLES IN THE FRONT,AND TOKIKO IN THE BACK.. I DROPPED THE CAR PRETTY LOW, BUT IT FEELS GOOD, I NEED TO GET THE MOTIVATIONAL UPPER MOUNTS FOR THE REAR, AND MY SUSPENSION IS DONE FOR.. LOL

HOW DOES YOUR CAR DRIVE?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm up for it. My wheels/tires should be on by them hopefully. No clutch tho  Let me know. MP2050...drop me your cell again in a pm for the meet(in the paint pm if you want).

Kyle


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey MP, any news on the trunk lid buddy?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

perma--so the ride is good then??? Right now the actual ride is not too bad but every time I cut a turn--Like simple just backing out of a parking--I hear the springs clacking loud...its driving me crazy..... We should talk

Thrill---I pm u with my cell--holla at me when u can

Classic--I did pm u yest. ..maybe u didnt get it. ALL he has is the older version trunk lid off a 91 or sumting...


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Thanks MP. I really want the SE-R lid. Later


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. There needs to be more Nissans at these car shows in South Fla. I already have a car club (all different cars) WICKED IMAGES. If you have been to any show in Florida you have proabably seen my Nissan 200 SE-R.

LOWEST NISSAN EVER 

BAGGED 200 SE-R


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Overlooked The club name sounds familiar--were u at the last show in Kendall???


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Last show I went to was Import Showdown


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well wuz up wit sum pics of the lowest SE-R.....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

what is your email address


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Whos going to Moroso on August 10th & 11th?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

yes 

I don't think I'm going to show I might race. If I don't race I will show.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Overlooked-just click the email on the bottom of my post....

Im def. going to the MOROSO--BUT I wont be ready to show or run yet.... 

FROM wut Ive been reading--- I think between here and the B15Sentra site there are going to be a whole lot of US NISSANS out there!!!!!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey MP, are you guys meeting this Saturday on Flamingo & Pines? I'd like to meet some of you guys, maybe we can drive up to Moroso.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yup this SAT. @ 9pm. Its in the bank parking lotin the Publix center. Come thru and ask for Mauricio or look for the White B14 on Black rims.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

ill go when i finish stickin in DET but im goin to race... not to see 78423723765472355 other guys with the same car..


----------

